# He's got a twinkle in his eyes



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's little Dee-Four it's his first day with his eyes open looking out at the big world. Look at the twinkle in that little eye.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lovely pic. Never seen a 'dovey' nest 

Mmm, wonder if they make plastic eggs small enough to fool a couple of doves, if our two disabled doves happen to be male and female.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWWWWW, what a GREAT PICTURE, NAB!!

How to make a day start WITH A SMILE!   

Many thanks!  

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...the little one put a twinkle in my eyes too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, the little one is adorable! Great picture Nab


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

STUNNING photography and birds, Nab. Makes me want some doves.

Oh John, that would be really neat if they became a couple. I'm betting they love living with you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a lovely pic.
I have eight doves and none of them laid eggs yet. I just love their sweet personalities.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> That is a lovely pic.
> I have eight doves and none of them laid eggs yet. I just love their sweet personalities.
> 
> Reti


How did you get that many? Wow, it's been awhile since I visited, hasn't it?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

How sweet! My Mum-in-law in South Australia feeds about 125 wild ring neck doves 2 times a day. They know where their food is and very friendly with her as they sit on her arms and head, shoulders, hands. As soon as the food is gone they leave till the 2nd feeding at 5:00pm. Smart birds. 

Cindy


----------

